

Every Letter to Every Recruiter - img
http://chrisvanderhurst.com/Every-Letter-to-Every-Recruiter

======
simon
Clever. Or at least it made me laugh.

I always wanted to make a "real" resume. The resume that you'd send if you
were completely honest about the work that you've done, and the reasons for
switching jobs. An un-resume. Or even just an annotated copy of the real
resume, where I call out all of the buzzwords and laugh at myself.

At the end of the month, I leave the IT business to go full-time with my
pastoring, so perhaps I could actually create such a resume and put it on my
personal site. It could be fun ... if I can keep from being too bitter! :-)

